# Ladybug's Debut



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm so happy to introduce to everyone, Ladybug!!! We picked her up this morning at 10am from our breeder which is Kathy, at Jacknic Kennel. Kathy is a very awesome person! I am overjoyed and just in awe that God has blessed us with such a beautiful puppy!! She's a little apprehensive about her crate and the stairs, but this is the first day. She's eaten and used the potty out side, now she's on the floor sleep between my two girls :love2:Here she is!





































aaannnd as I was typing and not paying attention I learned my first lesson : KEEP a CLOSE eye on your poodle....I have poop to clean up...I know now what she does when she has to potty, LOL I thought she was darting back in forth and sniffing because she was playing with my girls.LOL


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww, adorable!! Poodle puppies are the cutest!


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Adorable! I hope you enjoy her.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Awwwe, Ladybug is so cute! You'll have to post more pictures of this cutie!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!!! I'm so happy for you! I'm so happy for you!

Dollie is a Jacknic and Sugar poodle too! That makes them half sisters and, maybe, like we are in-laws or something?

If you go to Kathy's website and click on Nursery, then scroll down for more puppy pics, at the very bottom, is Dollie as purple girl, then as a gangly teenager (further right two photos).

Ladybug is a cutie-patootie. I would like to see more pics please!


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Princess Dollie said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!!! I'm so happy for you! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Dollie is a Jacknic and Sugar poodle too! That makes them half sisters and, maybe, like we are in-laws or something?
> 
> ...


Thanks every one!! 
YAY!! My husband just asked me this morning was there anyone else on the forum that had a Jacknic puppy too! This is so awesome, Dollie is such a cutie! Sugar is Ladybug's mommy and Pedro is her daddy, if Pedro is Dollie's daddy then they might be full sisters! I thought Dollie's pic looked familiar!! I will definitely post more pics!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Awww so cute! I love seeing people sharing pet family! Makes it so much sweeter to watch each others puppies grow up!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, she is adorable! I bet your girls are on cloud 9! The housebreaking comes with time... 8 or 9 weeks is still very young. I swear we took Jasper out every hour when he was this young!

btw- I love your carpet!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

poodlemom2be said:


> Thanks every one!!
> YAY!! My husband just asked me this morning was there anyone else on the forum that had a Jacknic puppy too! This is so awesome, Dollie is such a cutie! Sugar is Ladybug's mommy and Pedro is her daddy, if Pedro is Dollie's daddy then they might be full sisters! I thought Dollie's pic looked familiar!! I will definitely post more pics!


Sugar is her mommy but Pedro is not her daddy. I'll post her pedigree in a minute. I'm still so excited about this!!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

What a cute puppy 
Love how everyone is "napping" in the first pic !


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!!
@ *Jasperspoo*- Yes they are! They can't wait to play dress up with her LOL. Ladybug did poo outside the second time! I know we have a long way to go, I think I lost 10lbs running up and down the steps today LOL
@*Princess Dollie*- Yes I would LOVE to see it!! I'm excited too!! It's awesome they are sisters!







SnorPuddel said:


> What a cute puppy
> Love how everyone is "napping" in the first pic !


Thanks LOL funny thing is, I put her in her crate to sleep and she wouldn't go. I waited for her to stop whining before I let her out, soon as I let her out she ran over between the girls, sat down, watched a little TV, and was knocked out.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

What an adorable little one!! Congrats!! :love2:


----------



## Tux (Jul 13, 2011)

*A little doll.*

Lady Bug is a absolute doll, hard to believe she will get to be a full sized Standard. Your girls must be so happy. Lady Bug is lucky to have two nice sisters to love her.
Gail, Tux and Raven.


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

How old is she? She looks just like my Piper looked when we got her. Hope your experience is as good as ours! We have been blessed!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

OK. I hope this works. This is Dollie's family tree. Btw, this is a registry that you can join too if you wish. I just think this is so great!

Pedigree: Jacknic's Million Dollar Baby


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Awwwwwwwwwwwww*

It looks like your girls have found their best friend!
I've never met a breed that is more 'people hungry' than our poodles.
I love your puppy
Congratulations!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations! Ladybug is such a cute name!


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
@Geneva77- She's 9-3/4 weeks LOL she'll be exactly 10 weeks this Tuesday(I think) She was born May 10th. She's only 5lbs!

@ Princess Dollie- This is so awesome! I will join, I'm trying to figure out what name to give her for her AKC papers, The name you gave Dollie is so awesome "Jacknic's Million Dollar Baby" I can't think of anything! So far I have Jacknic's........?

*edit* More Pics!!








Daughter playing dress up with Ladybug









OK I'll wear the coat...I'm not wearing the hat OR the boots...


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Love the name! I groomed a little cream toy poodle for 16 years named Ladybug, she was a doll. I looks like you got a nice little poodle!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

poodlemom2be said:


> So far I have Jacknic's........?


Ladybug and your daughters are adorable!

You do NOT have to take one of my suggestions for a registered name. This is just to get you and your family thinking.

Their registered name can contain their call name but it's not necessary. Sometimes it's fun to do a play on words or an indirect reference.

So, I was thinking about Ladybug and tried to come up with names that started with an L and a B:

Jacknic's Little Bit O Honey
Jacknic's Lady Be Good
Jacknic's Lady Bug-A-Boo

Or you can pay tribute to the poodles adopted country France. Caniche is French for poodle. And, according to Babelfish, coccinelle is French for Ladybug.

Jacknic's Coccinelle le Caniche Noir

Something like that would be cute if your girls are studying French.

Are there some favorite characters that your daughters like from books or the movies? I was trying to come up with a reference to a ladybug's looks (round, red, black polka dots) but couldn't think of anything.

Good luck! It's really fun to come up with their registered name.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Your puppy is adorable! I remember when we got ours. We spent the first few months watching her like a hawk. It is such a relief when potty training is over, then they start teething and chewing. LOL. They are so cute. I think it is so awesome that Ladybug has two adorable girls to grow up with. Spoos are just the best. 

I named my spoo puppy's AKC name after a piece of a beetles song: [kennel name] Marmalade Skies. She is marmalade colored and I like that song Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds. We had to follow the breeders 'rules' for her AKC name. It had to have a phrase or words from a beetles song that started with M (she is litter M for the breeder). I thought it was PERFECT for my puppy. My breeder registers the puppies in her litters herself so that they all have kennel names that work with her kennel and sent the papers directly from AKC to us after they were registered with their names. 

Ladybug is such a cute name. There is a nursery rhyme about ladybugs I remember when my kids were little. It went:

Ladybug! Ladybug!
Fly away home.
Your house is on fire.
And your children all gone.

(Oh, my. How come nursery rhymes are always so dreary)

Anyway, she could be:

Jacknik's Fly Away Home.


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I love all of the name suggestions! outwest yes nursery rhymes are dreary LOL


----------



## Tux (Jul 13, 2011)

:alberteinstein:I had not heard that Lady Bug nursery rhyme for many, many years. Yes, when we look back at most of the nursery rhymes they were just plain awful. However, somehow said in a sing song voice we didn't seem to take in the actual words. Thank Heavens..... 

Love the name Lady Bug for a small poodle. I had a lively, little, colourful parrot named Jellybean, which was cute too


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Tux! Yep thinking about nursery rhymes got me googling ring around the rosie and I'm staring wide eyed at my monitor....this is from Wikipedia...

Many have associated the poem with the Great Plague which happened in England in 1665, or with earlier outbreaks of the Black Death in England. Interpreters of the rhyme before World War II make no mention of this;[12] by 1951, however, it seems to have become well established as an explanation for the form of the rhyme that had become standard in the United Kingdom. Peter and Iona Opie remark: "The invariable sneezing and falling down in modern English versions have given would-be origin finders the opportunity to say that the rhyme dates back to the Great Plague. A rosy rash, they allege, was a symptom of the plague, posies of herbs were carried as protection and to ward off the smell of the disease. Sneezing or coughing was a final fatal symptom, and 'all fall down' was exactly what happened."[13][14] The line Ashes, Ashes in alternative versions of the rhyme is claimed to refer variously to cremation of the bodies, the burning of victims' houses, or blackening of their skin, and the theory has been adapted to be applied to other versions of the rhyme.[15] In its various forms, the interpretation has entered into popular culture and has been used elsewhere to make oblique reference to the plague.[16] (For 'hidden meaning' in other nursery rhymes see Mary, Mary, Quite Contrary, Humpty Dumpty, Jack Be Nimble, Little Jack Horner, Cock Robin, and meanings of nursery rhymes.):afraid:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She's adorable! I can never get a good pic of my black poodle, and yet you managed to show off her face perfectly.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

London Bridges falling down is about a great war or something. All nursery rhymes are like that.


----------



## Tux (Jul 13, 2011)

Interesting facts. One would wonder the wisdom of letting little children in on all that sorrow and grief. 
My Mother read them all to my brothers and me, we didn't think anything about it. However, my Mom told me years later she thought they were terrible, but it was about the only thing available in the 1940's. She also read Thorton W Burgess to us (a lot), that was kinder.


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Rowan! I think good lighting is helpful when taking pics, it's best to use natural lighting when ever possible, I have no idea how these came out looking ok, usually when I have the flash on the color gets washed out LOL.

More pics:love2:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the pictures of all the girls together! They look a happy family, she is a beautiful thing, great black poodle pictures, too...congrats!


----------

